# Общий раздел > Чувства > Эмоции и чувства >  Шестое чувство

## Asteriks

*Интуицию иногда называют шестым чувством. Человек с развитой интуицией может с лёгкостью выйти из какой-то сложной ситуации, не понеся особых моральных или физических потерь. Во многих профессиях также важна интуиция. В разных контекстах под шестым чувством может иметься в виду также телепатия, ясновидение и др. А у вас оно есть, шестое чувство?
*
Материал из Википедии — свободной энциклопедии 

Шестое чувство — чувство равновесия. Орган - вестибулярный аппарат, расположенный в среднем (внутреннем) ухе.
Шестое чувство (ошибочное мнение) — гипотетическое экстрасенсорное чувство человека, помимо пяти основных: зрения, слуха, обоняния, осязания и чувства вкуса.

----------


## Serj_2k

у меня нет ничего такого, но задним местом могу почувствовать, што стоит делать, а што нет. мот мой этот аппарат как раз "там" и находицца?

----------


## Stych

Насчет шестого чувства не скажу, но вот дежавю бывает довольно часто. Толи присниш, толи привидится что нибудь, а потом раз - и где-то я этот момент уже видел и даже могу сказать что будет дальше, вот так вот. Но такого серьезного ни разу не бывало предвидеть, так по мелочи, встречи там еще что-нибудь))

----------


## Nietzsches

интуиция есть у всех без исключение,другое дело-слышиш ли ты ее или хочешь ли слышать,считается (причем ошибочно) что интуиция-удел женщин,так как женская логика более эмоцианальна,а интуицию до последнего времени связывали с эмоциями, эт неверно-мужчины тож интуиты,просто часто не слушают,или не хотят слушать интуицию,да,Сергей правильно заметил-многие интуицию называют "чуять беду ..ээ.."" ну вообщем ясно))

по себе скажу-вещь полезная,не только тем что выход найдешь с ситуации,а тем что не найдешь в нее вход (в неприятную ситуевину)

----------


## MOHAPX

а если тебе напрямую ктото внутри говорит что делать, что будет и т.д. Как ни странно но я до экзамена знал какой вопрос мне попадет, на первом экзамене думал - случайность, на втором - прислушался, но так слегка, а на третьем узнал только один из вопросов (второй вопрос не сказало) и сказало что задачу не решу. Ну вообщем так и вышло: инвестиции ответил на отлично, второй вопрос так себе, а задачу не решил.
Но были еще и другие истории...

----------


## Asteriks

Все годы ходила на выпускной вечер. Обычно аттестаты вручают в ДК, потому что детей много, в актовом зале школы это не так торжественно. А на этот раз стопор какой-то включился, решила не пойти на торжественную часть, а только на дежурство, на которое нельзя не пойти. Оказалось, в половине посёлка света не было, и аттестат успела получить только выпускница с золотой медалью. А потом - час сидения в темноте, в ожидании электричества.... Остальные получали в школе, а не в ДК, так что я ничего не пропустила. С другой стороны, нельзя сказать про матч, закончившийся со счётом 0:0, что его не стоило смотреть...

----------


## vova230

> а если тебе напрямую ктото внутри говорит что делать, что будет и т.д. Как ни странно но я до экзамена знал какой вопрос мне попадет, на первом экзамене думал - случайность, на втором - прислушался, но так слегка, а на третьем узнал только один из вопросов (второй вопрос не сказало) и сказало что задачу не решу. Ну вообщем так и вышло: инвестиции ответил на отлично, второй вопрос так себе, а задачу не решил.
> Но были еще и другие истории...


Вообще то если голоса слышатся, то это повод обратиться к психиатру. Но я думаю многие говорят слышал голос, а на самом деле это просто пришла мысль. Но если есть такие совпадения, то к ним стоит прислушиваться, а там со временем смотришь и дар развился.. Только слепо следовать таким рекомендациям тоже не следует. А то причудилось что вытянешь второй билет, остальные не учил, а вытянул 11. Ошибочка маленькая а двойка есть.

----------


## Irina

У меня интуиция наверное есть. Правда не знаю, хорошо это или плохо, но предчувствую именно неприятности. Лучше бы что-нибудь хорошее чувствовала наперед.

----------


## Irina

[SIGN]Интуиция: что говорит наука[/SIGN]





> Самое лучшее слово, объясняющее, что такое интуиция, — это слово «вдруг». Знание приходит как озарение, вспышка. И человек не может объяснить, почему же именно такой вывод пришел ему в голову, но уверен в его правильности. Если в ходе логического рассуждения человек медленно проходит ступеньку за ступенькой всю последовательность от «А» до «Я», то в случае с интуитивным озарением этот путь преодолевается за секунды, и ясно осознается только конечный продукт — истина.
> 
> Интуиция экономит массу времени ученым, рождает смелые гипотезы, которые потом доказываются логически и в ходе экспериментов. Именно интуитивное озарение предшествовало изобретению электрической лампочки, закона всемирного тяготения и теории относительности.
> 
> Многие богатейшие люди планеты признавали, что своими наиболее удачными, судьбоносными решениями они обязаны интуитивному озарению. Наиболее успешные профессионалы почти всегда отличаются высоким уровнем развития интуиции.
> 
> Тo, что люди принимают за собственную интуицию, — это ошибки восприятия. И важно научиться отделять интуитивное знание от того, что им не является.
> 
> *ОШИБКА ПЕРВАЯ: «Я ЗНАЛ ЭТО!»*
> ...

----------

